# Possible to swap 06 Impala SS 5.3 LS to 2015 Cruze?



## T Cruze (Jan 20, 2021)

Someone ask if an LS swap in a Cruze had been done yet or even possible? Well how about trying 2006 through 2011 Impala SS. The Impala came with a FWD 5.3 litre LS. It produced 303 up @ 5600 rpm and 323 lb ft of torque @ 4400 rpm. The 2006 Impala has a wheelbase of 110.5 inches and my 2015 Cruze is right at 105. Could be interesting. I'm going do some additional research but if anyone can help me with good info I'm down for that. Plus, the price of a mid 2000's Impala SS is very reasonable, if you want the whole car, which I think is the way to go. 
BTW, I've had all the same problems I've read about throughout the forum and more, but I still love this 2015 lt rs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

T Cruze said:


> Someone ask if an LS swap in a Cruze had been done yet or even possible? Well how about trying 2006 through 2011 Impala SS. The Impala came with a FWD 5.3 litre LS. It produced 303 up @ 5600 rpm and 323 lb ft of torque @ 4400 rpm. The 2006 Impala has a wheelbase of 110.5 inches and my 2015 Cruze is right at 105. Could be interesting. I'm going do some additional research but if anyone can help me with good info I'm down for that. Plus, the price of a mid 2000's Impala SS is very reasonable, if you want the whole car, which I think is the way to go.
> BTW, I've had all the same problems I've read about throughout the forum and more, but I still love this 2015 lt rs.


Welcome Aboard!

Anything is possible, most things are not probable or at least affordable.






These posts here might be some help too:

*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT
Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*
*LUJ/LUV engine swap compatibility*

These are tranny removal vids:











Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought someone swapped in a modern v6 turbo from a caddy into a Cruze


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

T Cruze said:


> Someone ask if an LS swap in a Cruze had been done yet or even possible? Well how about trying 2006 through 2011 Impala SS. The Impala came with a FWD 5.3 litre LS. It produced 303 up @ 5600 rpm and 323 lb ft of torque @ 4400 rpm. The 2006 Impala has a wheelbase of 110.5 inches and my 2015 Cruze is right at 105. Could be interesting. I'm going do some additional research but if anyone can help me with good info I'm down for that. Plus, the price of a mid 2000's Impala SS is very reasonable, if you want the whole car, which I think is the way to go.
> BTW, I've had all the same problems I've read about throughout the forum and more, but I still love this 2015 lt rs.


If you build it they will come.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I thought someone swapped in a modern v6 turbo from a caddy into a Cruze


Find a link...

*The Cadillac ATS Was Almost a Rebadged Chevy Cruze*
*New Cadillac Coming Based On Chevy Cruze | GM Authority*
*These cars are an engine swap away from being factory hot rods*


----------

